# Pollington Red Dot Sight



## russell4214 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want the most deadly accurate red dot sight on the market look no further than the pollinton buy Oneida bows mount easy and will make you a better shot because it forces you to use correct posture it is without a doubt the best red dot sight ever made!!!!!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

these sights are actually made by sightron scopes. http://www.sightron.com/index.php?action=view_document&did=1201816362&cat_id=1&id=66 and you can find 'em for half the price without pollingtons name and jacked up price. great scope but can't see paying $400 for a $150 scope. oh and also the scopes that pollington sells are for a fact '02 models not the new '09/'10 models.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

and for the mount dea's archery red dot mount has one of the best. but there are some others that are be'n tested and designed to work better. more to come.


----------

